# camaobert



## jaume60

Hola,

En català hi ha una paraula *camaobert*, vol dir que té les cames obertes.

¿Hi ha una paraula castellana que vulgui dir el mateix?

Gràcies,

Jaume


----------



## NoOrK

Jo conec una però és un xic vulgar crec:

"*Pataabierta*"

Adéu!


----------



## chics

*Patiabierto*, suposo... a quin significat et refereixes? O quin context? Perque així sona una mica vulgarot, la veritat, però tindria un munt de traduccions: _guarrona_, _chocholoco_, etc. En masculí, no tants. 

Després hi ha aquell altre significat de _tener las piernas arqueadas_, per exemple, la gent que, quan ajunta els turmells, els genolls no es toquen. Després hi ha els que quan ajunten els genoll, no es toquen els turmells (és a dir, l'invers), que no sé com es diu...

*Espatarrado* y _despatarrado_ també existeixen en castellà...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> *Patiabierto*, suposo... a quin significat et refereixes? O quin context? Perque així sona una mica vulgarot, la veritat, però tindria un munt de traduccions: _guarrona_, _chocholoco_, etc. En masculí, no tants.
> 
> Després hi ha aquell altre significat de _tener las piernas arqueadas_, per exemple, la gent que, quan ajunta els turmells, els genolls no es toquen. Després hi ha els que quan ajunten els genoll, no es toquen els turmells (és a dir, l'invers), que no sé com es diu...
> 
> *Espatarrado* y _despatarrado_ també existeixen en castellà...


 
Hola Chics:

La veritat és que jo també vaig pensar que es tractaba de alguna cosa vulgar , però sembla que no, que és literal, o al menys el Grec, no diu res de que sigui vulgar.

Per la traducció al castellà, a mí tampoc se m´acut res exceptè la de "tener las piernas arquedas". Un company diu que és possible si hagui però no es recorda de la paraula (mala sort).

Espatarrado y despatarrado diria que només es fa servir quan estém parlant de algú que está tirat en sòl o que está assegut amb les cames obertes ¿no?.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

_Patiabierta/camaoberta_ per si mateix no és vulgar. Però com sempre tots pensem en el mateix abans que cap altra cosa...

Sí, _espatarrat_ fa referencia a postures (també pot ser ballant, en certs esports...), no al fet de tenir les cames separades com a tret físic.


----------



## Lumia

El que esteu comentant de persones que tenen les cames tortes i els genolls els queden separats, en català és _*garrell/ garrella*_. Si els queden els genolls tocant i els peus separats, és _*sancallós/sancallosa*_.

En castellà, els equivalents són *estevado* (per al _garrell_) i *zambo*, *patizambo* o *zancajoso* (per al _sancallós_).

Pel que fa a *camaobert*, a mi no em suggereix cap matís negatiu i em fa pensar, per exemple, en la posició que s'adopta en alguns jocs de tocar i parar en els quals pots salvar-te dient una paraula i quedant-te immòbil i per poder recuperar el moviment t'han de passar entre les cames. L'equivalent en castellà seria *perniabierto* i tampoc no em suggereix res de negatiu.


----------



## Antpax

Moltes gràcies Lumia. La veritat és que no havia sentit mai les paraules estevado, zancajoso o perniabierto en castellà, sempre s´aprendre algo nou. 

Sí, és cert que perniabierto no sembla massa negatiu en castellà, però "abrirse de piernas" en segón que context sí que pot-ser negatiu, per exemple, " a esa no le cuesta abrirse de piernas", que és el que les persones amb la ment brut (com jo) estàvem pensant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Merci, Lumia.

Ant, creo que peor la dejarían si no se abre de piernas...


----------



## jaume60

El poeta que tradueixo s'està referint a una persona de més vuitanta anys, que va obert de cames i camina amb bastó.

És una forma de assegurar la passa?

Jaume


----------



## chics

Ai, perdona, doncs _patiabierto_ serà masa cutre... _perniabierto_? 

Sí que hi ha gent gran que camina a poc a poc i amb les cames una mica separades, que no es freguen. Potser és per l'equilibri, a mi em sembla una postura més estable (quan vaig de peu a l'autobus, per exemple) però em sembla que té més a veure amb l'artritis (mira a síntomas); i llavors penso que podria ser _estevado_ o _patiestevado_. Que seria _garrell_, però et diuen _camaobert_. I és un poema. No cal el terme médic, oi?


----------

